# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Female Experiencing Shock Loss 6 Weeks After Hair Transplant. Is This Normal?

## tbtadmin

I am a 26 year old female who had a transplant 6 weeks ago ( 1000 grafts, first transplant ) due to frontal thinning of hair. I am experiencing shock loss which I know to be normal, but I want to know is it normal to start at this time, how much hair usually comes [...]

More...

----------


## blowmeup

I feel so bad when I read about woman going this this junk. It must be miserable for her.

----------

